# Deva Mental Asylum (Chester) Day



## thehitmen (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys, new to the forums, so i thought i would post some of my work up, hope to be spending allot more time on the forums

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## flasher (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice pictures must nip down soon


----------



## JestersTear (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Flasher

I live in Runcorn and am looking for a buddy to go exploring places with. My mate Tinker always gets cold feet lol. Very interested in exploring the Deva Mental Asylum in Chester if you up for it. I live in Runcorn for my sins so any excuse to get out of the dump is welcome.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 13, 2009)

Very good indeed,and welcome to DP.


----------



## The_Revolution (Oct 14, 2009)

Good effort. More of this sort of thing


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 14, 2009)

God that looks like St Andrews!


----------



## jonney (Oct 14, 2009)

Am loving the black and white photo's. I always find they give a place a much moodier atmosphere. Keep up the good work


----------



## Indy500 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice shots that man!

I adore Deva... she has as many atmospheric moods as the weather has. Beautiful.


----------



## thisishell (Oct 27, 2009)

*amazing*

dude those are some amazing photos, me and my friend having been wanting to check that places out for ages, but struggled to find it.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 27, 2009)

thisishell said:


> dude those are some amazing photos, me and my friend having been wanting to check that places out for ages, but struggled to find it.



It's not hard to find if you really want to.


----------



## thisishell (Oct 29, 2009)

yeh i realy need to!
doing like run down places as my college project
alreadt done the garden centre in littleton and its gta be in for two weeks


----------



## Canonite (Oct 30, 2009)

thisishell said:


> yeh i realy need to!
> doing like run down places as my college project
> alreadt done the garden centre in littleton and its gta be in for two weeks



Sending me a friend request wont get you information. Do what everyone else does, research and re-search.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Oct 30, 2009)

These shots are great - v atmospheric. Let's see more!


----------



## hopskotch (Dec 9, 2009)

it's still standing?
I wasn't sure if it'd been demolished and if it's where those new flats and houses are by the countess, but since they've been up for at least 6 months, and these pictures are from only 2 months ago, there is hope for me to pay a visit! I'm at the uni in Chester so travel past every day and tend to wonder about going there, so now (I presume) I know its still around, shall attempt to rally up some troops from uni and pay a visit for myself, call it research for archaeology course


----------



## Shotidphoto (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hi there*

Woukd love to go there please somebody take me with them
jay


----------



## mexico75 (Dec 29, 2009)

It's not there anymore


----------

